
Coronavirus modelers factor in public health risk: Accusations work is a hoax - cmurf
https://www.washingtonpost.com/health/2020/03/27/coronavirus-models-politized-trump/
======
klingonopera
> _" This chart shows the double-humped peaks of deaths during the 1918 flu in
> St. Louis. The city imposed strict restrictions early on but loosened them
> under pressure from its citizens, only to see deaths jump again."_

Yeah, I don't know about that, that's pushing to imply that the second peak is
due to lifting the restrictions, but it also coincides with winter and colder
temperatures, and maybe more people freezing or hungering to death due to the
consequences of the restrictions imposed that cascaded into the economy as
well.

EDIT: Or is that actually statistically proven? The chart shows overmortality,
not deaths from the flu, without additional information, it's all up to
interpretation.

------
cmurf
Shortened from: Coronavirus modelers factor in new public health risk:
Accusations their work is a hoax

Originally found on Marc Lipsitch's twitter:
[https://twitter.com/mlipsitch/status/1243593174985117697](https://twitter.com/mlipsitch/status/1243593174985117697)

This is also a good thread explaining modeling complexities:
[https://twitter.com/mlipsitch/status/1243347447537115136](https://twitter.com/mlipsitch/status/1243347447537115136)

